# How many of me?



## jeepmedic (Dec 9, 2006)

This is kinda of cool. There are 321 People in the country with the same First and Last name as me.

http://ww2.howmanyofme.com/


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 9, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> This is kinda of cool. There are 321 People in the country with the same First and Last name as me.
> 
> http://ww2.howmanyofme.com/


LOL  now that's scarry!!!!  Dude, you got too much time on your hands!  HA!


----------



## us_linguist (Dec 9, 2006)

This happens all the time. I was on Ft. Stewart and had a girl show up to my house and tell my wife that I had been sleeping with her before being deployed. After my wife kicking my *** we found out the unknown girl was looking for a different sergeant with the same name as me. Found it through Post Locator on base. What a crappy day that was.


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 9, 2006)

us_linguist said:


> This happens all the time. I was on Ft. Stewart and had a girl show up to my house and tell my wife that I had been sleeping with her before being deployed. After my wife kicking my *** we found out the unknown girl was looking for a different sergeant with the same name as me. Found it through Post Locator on base. What a crappy day that was.



Dem Georga Girls. Didn't she notice that when she saw you?


----------



## us_linguist (Dec 9, 2006)

I was at work when the girl showed up. Eventually my wife showed her a picture and the response was "umm... that kinda looks like him".


----------



## CrazyRower (Dec 9, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> This is kinda of cool. There are 321 People in the country with the same First and Last name as me.
> 
> http://ww2.howmanyofme.com/



Heh, there are none of me, believe it or not. I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

so how about that!!  that does not happen very often!!B)


----------



## joemt (Dec 10, 2006)

47 of me!  Now THAT is scary!


----------



## bumpus (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep, I'm one a kind also, according to that site.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 11, 2006)

It depends on how you look up my name whether or not I'm unique.  If I use my legal name, there's 150 of me.  However, if you just use my initials (which is what everyone knows me as) then I'm unique.


----------



## Anomalous (Dec 11, 2006)

5908

Boring...


----------



## Fedmedic (Dec 11, 2006)

Anomalous said:


> 5908
> 
> Boring...



4,790

Almost as boring


----------



## Mark (Dec 14, 2006)

4,380 for me!


----------



## Jon (Dec 14, 2006)

One of me.... my last name isn't on the list.

But if you google my last name... it is very popular... because my one Uncle is a Published MD who specializes in holistic pain management.


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 16, 2006)

I must be a lil more unique!!!  There are only 62 of me!!! LOL


----------



## Stevo (Dec 17, 2006)

imposters!

~S~


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, there is only 8 of me...


----------



## weretiger13 (Dec 19, 2006)

There are 12 of me.  Poor people.  I wouldn't wish that on anybody. 

Weretiger


----------



## nrmedic (Jan 1, 2007)

*I gotta behave.....*

I am an original so I guess I gotta behave now. Can't blame it on mistaken identity.... You must have been at work to have enough time on your hands to find this site.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2007)

If I use my birth name, there are 90 of me...

If I use my legal name, there are 222


----------



## medic03 (Jan 2, 2007)

There are 0 people with my name in the U.S.A.  WTF? I know my name and where I live


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

nrmedic said:


> I am an original so I guess I gotta behave now. Can't blame it on mistaken identity.... You must have been at work to have enough time on your hands to find this site.



How did you guess? Welcome.


----------



## nrmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

I finally had enough time to check it out. You only sent me the link a month ago...


----------



## Breakfast Fox (Jan 3, 2007)

There are 3 people that share my first and last name.


----------



## TheDoll (Jan 3, 2007)

cool, there are 18 of me. one for each of my distinct personalities. the only thing
cooler would have been if there were 666 of me. heh.


----------



## Medic_Kidd (Feb 6, 2007)

There are 9 of me in the US...  
Ironically, I met a girl in college that had the exact same first, middle, and last name as me.....  However, her name is spelled "Kelly" and mine is spelled "Kelli"....  and both of our moms names are Judy....  We became good friends and still keep in touch today....    crazy, huh?


----------



## firecoins (Feb 7, 2007)

Medic_Kidd said:


> There are 9 of me in the US...
> Ironically, I met a girl in college that had the exact same first, middle, and last name as me.....  However, her name is spelled "Kelly" and mine is spelled "Kelli"....  and both of our moms names are Judy....  We became good friends and still keep in touch today....    crazy, huh?



wait a second! your kelli...I am also kelli but I pell it with a Z and a G.


----------

